# Incredible India



## liiintz (Sep 15, 2011)

As a sophomore, I'm lucky to be chosen as an Exchange participant for Global Internship Program of AIESEC.Having spent 1 month and a half for this program in India, I saw my self growing up alot and especially, my love for street life photography has begun ... Now I will show you the pictures from my trip and I hope to receive a lot of feedback to improve myself


Part 1:


My project in India is "Rural Development". We had many field trips to the slum, the village which gave us an insight to the poverty there. Here are some pictures from the Slum. This slum is in better conditions than those ones in "Slumdog millionaire". 


#1









#2








#3








#4








#5







#6








#7








#8








#9








#10







For more photos, visit http://www.flickr.com/photos/lyngphan/


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 15, 2011)

how lucky you are to have travelled and visited such a spectacular country and culture. Great shots, well done!


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 15, 2011)

Some real successes here.
They could benefit from some editing but when you have more time I'm certain you'll get back to them.


----------



## BlackSheep (Sep 15, 2011)

I really like Photos 3, 5 and 7 in particular, they tell a story.
Well done!


----------



## miss_jaclynrae (Sep 16, 2011)

I love photo number 3. :thumbup:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## liiintz (Sep 24, 2011)

@Trever1t: yes, I have to say India has some features that you can never find in others country. really unique. great place to start streetlife photography
@The_Traveler: thanks, will put more effort for editing next time. thanks for watching my pictures buddy 
@BlackSheep and miss_jaclynrae and 2WheelPhoto: thanks for your compliment 

Here comes the *Part 2:

*I was lucky enough to arrive in Jaipur during of Teej Festival, one of the biggest festivals in India. 

#11







#12








#13








#14








#15








#16








#17








#18


----------



## liiintz (Sep 24, 2011)

And these following pictures are from outside the Festival. This captured the image of beggars waiting for their food (actually, it's the waste food from the restaurant)

#20








#21








#22


----------



## CyberPhotography (Sep 24, 2011)

Really nice photos dude.Whats the camera you used?


----------



## liiintz (Sep 24, 2011)

@CyberPhotography: thanks for watching. I used Nikon D90 with 35mm f2


----------



## liiintz (Oct 3, 2011)

*Part 3:* (continued)


Life along Ganga river - The legendary river. Every activities (from cooking, brushing teeth, drinking, bathing to where people throw dead bodies to) are occured in this river.

#23







#24








#25








#26








#27








#28








#29








#30








#31








#31








#32








#33


----------



## Patrice (Oct 3, 2011)

Very interesting set of photos documenting life in a part of the world unfamiliar to a lot of people. From a technical point of view I can't help but notice a lack of contrast to your images. This might be your preferred processing style since it is a feature of all the images.


----------



## Hickeydog (Oct 3, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but did you pull those out of a National Geographic? Because it certainly looks like those could be from Nat Geo.  Those should be in NG.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 3, 2011)

I see you are from VN and am curious how you compare the city driving  I had to close my eyes when transported along HCM city streets.


----------



## rcarpenter3d (Oct 5, 2011)

Cultural photos like these always draw my attention. So much to look at and explore through these. Nice work.


----------



## liiintz (Oct 6, 2011)

@Patrice: it's true that more contrasting will make my pictures better. i just prefer those pictures to stay real, not very different from what I saw and captured, and that's how I want you to feel what I really felt at that time. and yes, you can say it's my style, but if you want a more interesting and different style from here, you can go to my flickr to see more, there's also some writing about each picture too. anw, thanx 
@Hickeydog: well, those words are really encouraging and it made me almost burst into tears. really. thanks alot.
@Trever1t: haha, so glad to know that you'd already been to VN. yes, the traffic is crazy. i helped alot of foreigner to cross the streets after noticing their scary impression hahhaa. India's traffic is quite the same, maybe even less scary, it also depends on the city you go to. but i think crazy traffic is really fun, and you will get used to it if you stay with it long enough lol
@rcarpenter3d: thank you. hope you keep supporting my topic.


----------



## liiintz (Dec 5, 2011)

Now comes a more interesting part, we have a 2-day visit in New Dehli and we spent the first night in Hard Rock Cafe. Such an amazing place I must say. From the food to the drink and even handsome waiters who all knows how to dance =) So nice ! You can take a look at their food, those made me fat back then


#34







#35






#36






#37






#38






#39






#40






#41






#42


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 7, 2011)

rcarpenter3d said:


> Cultural photos like these always draw my attention. So much to look at and explore through these. Nice work.



I have to agree.  I doubt I will ever make it to India, but WOW, so much culture that it's terrific to see the people and the culture in photos.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

